# 10 minutes to run every Windows app on your Ubuntu desktop with VMware



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

> *10 minutes to run every Windows app on your Ubuntu desktop
> 
> *This simple guide will bring up the Windows start menu inside GNOME and allow you to run, use and install any Windows app (that can run in a VM) inside your existing desktop. It takes about 10 minutes to setup, minus the time to install Windows, and involves one command in total.
> *www.venturecake.com/images/seamless_windows_small.jpg​  This simple guide will bring up the Windows start menu inside GNOME and allow you to run, use and install any Windows app (that can run in a VM) inside your existing desktop. It takes about 10 minutes to setup, minus the time to install Windows, and involves one command in total.
> ...


 i don't think this has been posted before. launching a search didn't return anything so posting it here.

taken from: venturecake.com


----------



## Pathik (Aug 30, 2007)

parallels + Coherence is great on OS X... ll have to check if vmware + Seamless RDP ll match up to it on ubuntu....


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 30, 2007)

Seriously cool...thanks for posting this info, infra!

I've been debating how to get a Windows system running on a friend's machine in virtualization so he can enjoy Linux and at the same time keep up with the 2-3 Windows programs he requires, and this is just another option to consider (and one well worth consideration!)

Thanks again.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2007)

oh thanx !!

nice !


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2007)

Official guide for ubuntu: *help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
Its called Seamless Virtualization! Heh.. i knew this from a LONG time! It never occurred to me that you guys didnt know!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

hey kalpik, dun take anything granted from now on. post whatever you know  frankly, i dunno how i missed it!


----------



## int86 (Aug 30, 2007)

I have Win Xp Pro and Ubuntu installed, do I need to install XP again.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

int86 said:
			
		

> I have Win Xp Pro and Ubuntu installed, do I need to install XP again.


no, if you already haf a dual boot system then try this guide: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63773


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ You would need to install XP again on VMware or VirtualBox (preferred).


----------



## int86 (Aug 30, 2007)

^^Thanx
Will surely going to try it today


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 30, 2007)

*My post is not targeted towards gamers though i am NOT a gamer!*

Why should someone use windows apps in linux? I will consider him simply a fool! Linux has its alternatives to windows programs. 

MS Word: OOo writer
MS Excel: OOo calc
MS PPT: OOo impress
MS ACCESS: OOo base
MS PAINT : Much advanced GIMP
MS Imaging: Xsane
MS Outlook: Evolution
WMP: VLC or TOTEM
Winzip: file-roller (gnome), ark (kde)
Calculator: gcalctool or speedcrunch

what more a person needs? these regular apps.

Why the hell use windows apps on linux? It slows down the system.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Why the hell use windows apps on linux?


FAR manager for hacking into my sony ericsson phone! there's no linux alternative  and it doesn't run on any emulators.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2007)

Also lotus notes client.. I never managed to get the linux client installed  Also smart movie converter.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ how about autogk or something like that 4 xvid conversion..


----------



## kalpik (Aug 31, 2007)

I dunno.. Do you know of a good replacement which is as easy as smart movie?


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 31, 2007)

There isn't a suitable replacement for Quicken (AFAIK) in Linux.  Yeah, yeah, there's GnuCash...but I'd rather not "reverse engineer" the bank's security so I can write a script to auto-download my bank statements and import them into GnuCash like Quicken (already) does.  I have this thing about legal issues and prison, you understand?  heh.

(The friend I mentioned in my first post on this thread is a big fan of Quicken, hence this comment).  If anyone knows of a *auto-updating* financial/ledger/checkbook suite that runs on Linux, let me know.  As it stands, the solution is to manually download the statements, convert them to the appropriate format (Quicken's "proprietary format", which is a glorified csv format), and import them manually...which is a bit much for a Windows fan that isn't used to doing things in steps.  (I personally don't mind doing it that way, but my friend does).

Edit - I haven't tried writing a GnuCash script (Scheme...eek) yet, but that would still involve figuring out how to automatically download the statements from the bank, which brings up tons of legal issues and concerns...


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 31, 2007)

EFY News Network said:
			
		

> Friday, August 31, 2007:  According to a study by ABI Research, over the next five years, Linux is expected to be the fastest growing Smartphone OS with a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) in excess of 75 per cent. ABI Research forecasts the Linux-based OS to account for nearly 31 per cent of all smart devices in the market by 2012 — representing more than 331 million cumulative shipments over the same period.
> 
> Stuart Carlaw, director, ABI Research, said, “Serious initiatives from the likes of Intel and Access are gathering pace and momentum, while the carrier community continues to identify Linux as one of the few operating systems that it intends to support in its long-term plans.”
> 
> ...



This is the current news, specially for @infra post #12.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah someone posted that in the news section i read it. but till i get a linux phone i gotta use FAR in windows.. no alternative. and i like customizing almost everything that i own and which i can. so can't fore go that atm


----------



## vish786 (Aug 31, 2007)

willl try this also very soon......... nice info.


----------

